
MoviePass Sues Subscription Rival Sinemia for Patent Infringement - cmsimike
http://variety.com/2018/film/news/moviepass-sues-sinemia-1202709289/
======
cmsimike
From
[https://www.scribd.com/document/372247208/Patent-1-Infringem...](https://www.scribd.com/document/372247208/Patent-1-Infringement):

[https://imgur.com/a/EQcKZ](https://imgur.com/a/EQcKZ) I am not a lawyer, but
I am shocked, I think, at Movie pass trying to sue and including these of part
of their claim.

